# Estação meteorológica de Sagres regista onda de calor



## ecobcg (18 Ago 2009 às 12:02)

Achei curiosa esta noticia. Aqui por Lagoa tem estado calor, mas julgo que o normal. Pelos vistos, por Sagres tem estado acima da média!

http://www.observatoriodoalgarve.com/cna/noticias_ver.asp?noticia=31160

_Estação meteorológica de Sagres regista onda de calor 
17-08-2009 13:31:00 

As estações meteorológicas de Sagres, Alvega (Entroncamento), Nelas, Monção e Bragança registam desde hoje situações de onda de calor, após seis dias com temperaturas superiores à média.    
  Desde terça-feira passada e até domingo que as regiões onde estão colocadas as cinco estações meteorológicas referidas têm registado temperaturas máximas superiores à média, de acordo com o Instituto de Meteorologia.

Considera-se que ocorre uma onda de calor quando num intervalo de pelo menos seis dias consecutivos a temperatura máxima diária é superior em cinco graus Celsius ao valor médio diário no período de referência, segundo definição da Organização Meteorológica Mundial. O IM utiliza para os seus boletins climáticos o período de referência entre 1971-2000.

Fonte do IM adiantou à Lusa que se as temperaturas se mantiverem hoje elevadas, terça-feira outras regiões do país vão entrar em onda de calor.

Desde o início da semana passada que as temperaturas têm estado acima dos 30º, com muitos distritos a ultrapassarem os 35º, à semelhança do que se prevê para esta semana.

De acordo com as previsões do IM, que constam no seu site na Internet, só se prevê uma descida da temperatura máxima na quinta-feira.

_


----------



## N_Fig (18 Ago 2009 às 13:11)

Onda de Calor em Agosto
2009-08-18 (IM)

As regiões de Alvega, Nelas e Sagres estiveram sob a influência de uma onda de calor, entre os dias 11 e 16 de Agosto, registando valores sempre superiores a 35º C de temperatura máxima, com excepção de Sagres onde se registou o valor máximo de 30.8º C no dia 14. A zona de Alvega registou a temperatura máxima de 40.3º C nos dias 12 e 14 de Agosto.

Neste momento continuam em situação de onda de calor as regiões de Bragança e Monção desde o dia 11 de Agosto e as regiões de Benavila, Miranda do Douro e Portalegre desde o dia 12 de Agosto.

Apesar dos valores elevados de temepratura máxima diária registados, estes não ultrapassam os extremos da temperatura máxima para o mês de Agosto em todas as regiões consideradas.

Prevê-se que esta situação termine amanhã ou depois, com a diminuição prevista dos valores da temperatura máxima para os próximos dias.


----------

